# advice on diet please



## awoljonnyb21 (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm 5 11 and weigh 144lbs. I'm really trying hard to bulk up and gain a stone or so. my bodyfat at the mo is 8-10%. I have become really focused and dedicated to my diet- please could you spare a moment to advise me and let me know if im on the right path to gaining my desired weight

DIET-

meal1-

100g oats

6 eggs (1yolk)

banana

protein powder 25g

meal2 post work out-

60g phd battery

25g protein powder

meal 3-

100g brown rice or pasta or sweet pot

tinned tuna or 150g chicken breast or beef

veg (something green)

meal 4- as above

meal 5-

200g of chicken or beef or tofu

veg

olive oil, nuts or seeds

(I've been avoiding big carbs here, sometimes i'll have pulses or lentils but I try to lower the carbs here and up the fat)

meal 6-

50g casein powder or

150g cottage cheese

250ml soya milk

Throughout the day I have 6 udo's choice EFA caps and sometimes eat 30-50g nuts, 100g natural yogurt and perhaps some fruit like blueberries or an apple.

my sums tell me that the diet is somewhere around 3000 kcal with a ratio of c/p/f 50/30/20

Is there anything in your opinion that could be improved upon? any advice or tips would be great

thanks


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

In the morning have the why before the rest of your meal .. about 10 mins beforehand.

More whey in your PWO meal ... perhaps 40g

Other than that the diet looks pretty solid from where im sitting.


----------

